# Tiny farm in Arkansas



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I am tentatively offering up for sale the 1 acre property of my sister. No pictures yet !
This is one acre with excellent well and soil that will raise most anything. There is a garden spot that raised a bounty of produce. A few blackberry plants are still there, and herbs, flowers and other things she had planted .
There is a mobile home 16 x80 to live in and a 12x52 mobile for storage or salvage . (The size of the mobiles are not positive).
The well house is large enough for garden etc storage. An open pole shed , not sure of size but it is taller than normal maybe 12 ft.

I will sell this as is or with major overhaul.

It is a quiet place one mile or so off the high on a paved road, 5 miles to Mena.
Very nice neighbors, I know most of them .

I will be going down there tomorrow or the next day to take pictures . If anyone is interested and can shoot me an email what they want to see in pictures please do so today.
Prices will be somewhere around $20000


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Where is this located?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Tiny farm in Arkansas 5 miles to Mena as stated above


----------

